# Movement in the mounting with 70-200mm f2.8L IS II on 7D



## 7Dneilan (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi folks,

I just received my 70-200 2.8 IS II - super excited. Put the lens on the camera (7D) and found that there is 'give' in the mounting.

To compare, my other lens, a 24-105 f4 - does not do this.

Has anyone had this?
Is there a solution?
Should I be worried?

Thanks for any assistance!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, no and no in that order.

Jim


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 30, 2013)

it depends on what kind of movement you mean- if you mean with the lens locked in to the body you are able to rotate it very slightly on the mount by the order of half a millimeter or so, I wouldn't worry- some of my lenses do this. If it's a different kind of movement or considerably more than that, then yes I would say there is an issue.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Aug 30, 2013)

mine moves a little bit too. it works fine


----------



## 7Dneilan (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all,

Insanitybeard, it is indeed that exact movement. And so I guess my only other question, which would seem to have also been answered by your replies, is that this does not affect weather sealing? (just to confirm)

I would like to also point out that ... (as you can imagine), a lot of research was carried out prior to this purchase. And so I was surprised when I opened the box, to discover an included centre-pinch cap as opposed to the vilified edge-pinch - therefore perfect for those who prefer to keep their hoods attached.

Cheers folks!


----------



## insanitybeard (Aug 30, 2013)

As long as it is only rotational movement it should not affect weather sealing, which relies on the contact of the rubber gasket surrounding the lens' mount against the body of the camera. I think the slight rotational play is only due to manufacturing tolerances and how snug a fit the locating pin of the lens release detent is within the corresponding recess of the lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2013)

Someone asks this question about every 3 months. The lens is designed to do that to accommodate tolerances in the mounting. Most of them are not loose, or move very little, but if it moves too much for you, exchange it.

As you can see in this photo of my 100-400L, the hole that the pin on the camera side drops into is not round, but oblong. Its also a bit oversized. If tolerances build up so that the camera lock pin is at the far side of the hole, it can move back a tiny amount. It only seems like its moving a lot.


----------



## 7Dneilan (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all,

Am happy to be guided by your experiences. Now, off to have some fun!


----------



## shashinkaman (Sep 9, 2013)

If I were you, I would send it back to Canon to have it checked! You never know, maybe it gets worse over time and in the end even fall off of your camera!! It happened to me with my EF 300mm f/2.8L!! Better be safe than sorry... ???


----------



## Northstar (Sep 9, 2013)

Check your image quality obviously, but otherwise no, don't worry about it, it's normal.

My 70-200 does this....and so do most I've checked from both Canon and Nikon.


----------



## chris_w_digits (Sep 10, 2013)

My 70-200 non-IS f/2.8L does this on my 5D Mark III and I've never had any problems due to it. I was a bit relieved a while back when this issue was mentioned in another thread so that I know it's "normal".


----------

